# Shipping furniture and stuff from UK to Greece



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

I currently have some items ( two beds, a futon, TV, paintings, kitchenware, books, clothes, toys and sentimental items) in storage in London.

I would like to bring them to Greece (Thessaloniki) and I am trying to find the most cost effective way to do this. 

The furniture is not worth a great deal, I don't want to spend money bringing things over if it will cost almost the same amount as purchasing replacement furniture here ( I don't have expensive taste or a big budget). 

If we stay in Greece permanently (our aim) I will be exploring shipping boxes (household items, kitchenware, photo's - no furniture) from Australia to Greece too. 

Any advice on shipping companies and other considerations (past experience, helpful tips) most welcome.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

WriteOn said:


> I currently have some items ( two beds, a futon, TV, paintings, kitchenware, books, clothes, toys and sentimental items) in storage in London.
> 
> I would like to bring them to Greece (Thessaloniki) and I am trying to find the most cost effective way to do this.
> 
> ...


To tell you that things are expensive here despite the situation,furniture,fridges,cookers,washing machine etc..are too expensive and I wish I had brought more with me.There is only The Swedish company,all flat pack,or very expensive antiques,nothing in between really,we sent by truck from UK,you pay by space taken not weight,bubble wrap everything for protection,legs on tables as well,I had chances to send on the truck old dresser,old tables,antique reupholstered sofas but I didnt,crazy prices here for everything,bring what you can if you intend to stay,its not like France where you can find lovely things cheap,nothing cheap here....only onions.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Not sure if this is helpful, but my sister moved from thessaloniki to UK about 2 years ago and put a lot of time into comparing options. She found shipping by far the cheapest - if you don't need house to house (both cities being ports) you can save a bit there too.


----------



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

thank you


----------



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

concertina said:


> To tell you that things are expensive here despite the situation,furniture,fridges,cookers,washing machine etc..are too expensive and I wish I had brought more with me.There is only The Swedish company,all flat pack,or very expensive antiques,nothing in between really,we sent by truck from UK,you pay by space taken not weight,bubble wrap everything for protection,legs on tables as well,I had chances to send on the truck old dresser,old tables,antique reupholstered sofas but I didnt,crazy prices here for everything,bring what you can if you intend to stay,its not like France where you can find lovely things cheap,nothing cheap here....only onions.


thanks for your feedback


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Check a company in Bolton UK. YASATRANS. a guy named panos, speaks perfect english and has been moving things from UK to Greece for years. he also has a storage factory in Thessaloniki.


----------



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

samrvy said:


> Check a company in Bolton UK. YASATRANS. a guy named panos, speaks perfect english and has been moving things from UK to Greece for years. he also has a storage factory in Thessaloniki.



thank you


----------

